# Hotmail account- why are my emails automatically deleting?



## LAX Mom (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been using a hotmail account for my emails. We purchased a Mac computer (we love it and thanks to all the TUGgers for advice on that!) last summer and I've been taking some One to One classes. I have an email account with the new Mac but haven't been using that yet, other than emails from Apple.

Anyway, I had a bunch of old emails on my hotmail inbox and several times they have been deleted. The first time it was several thousand and I moved them back to my inbox. Then it happened again, I caught it and saved the ones I wanted. Now I have only around 150 emails but a bunch disappeared again. It's not a big problem because if I want to save anything I put in in a folder on my hotmail account. I just can't figure out what is happening when I'm not intentionally deleting these emails.

I wonder if there is a setting on hotmail that automatically deletes everything older than one week? Or am I just hitting something that deletes a bunch at once? Could it have anything to do with using the new Mac to read my emails on hotmail?


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 1, 2010)

My husband uses Hotmail and he has old messages from years back. It doesn't automatically delete them.

Maybe there is a setup item somewhere that needs to be adjusted.

Sheila


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 1, 2010)

I am on hotmail through my internet service provider and on a windows PC, so my screen view may be different from yours....but, go to 'in box' and look for 'options' tab on top right of page, under 'customize your mail' check 'manage rules' to see if there are any rules that have been input that may be deleting your saved emails after a period of time.


----------

